# por esa regla de tres



## dexterciyo

Hola a todos,

Ya sé que en inglés, la operación matemática de la regla de tres se dice 'rule of three'. Pero, mi pregunta es, ¿se usa ese equivalente para la expresión "por esa regla de tres..."?

Ejemplo:

- No salgas mañana viernes a la discoteca, por favor. No te vaya a pasar algo.
- Bueno, por esa regla de tres, por miedo nadie saldría los viernes.

Saludos.


----------



## fenixpollo

Tal vez debes de explicarnos la frase, dex.  Ni siquiera sé lo que es la regla de tres, y creo que no se usa en inglés así como refrán.  ¿Significa mala suerte?


----------



## aurilla

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Ya sé que en inglés, la operación matemática de la regla de tres se dice 'rule of three'. Pero, mi pregunta es, ¿se usa ese equivalente para la expresión "por esa regla de tres..."?
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> - No salgas mañana viernes a la discoteca, por favor. No te vaya a pasar algo.
> - Bueno, por esa regla de tres, por miedo nadie saldría los viernes.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Nunca lo había escuchado.


----------



## dexterciyo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Tal vez debes de explicarnos la frase, dex.  Ni siquiera sé lo que es la regla de tres, y creo que no se usa en inglés así como refrán.  ¿Significa mala suerte?



Significa, "de esa manera", "por esa razón". Y viene de la expresión:

- ¿Por qué *regla de tres*? -> ¿Por qué razón/causa?


----------



## fenixpollo

-- Don't go out to the clubs tomorrow night, please.  I don't want anything to happen to you.





			
				dexterciyo said:
			
		

> - No salgas mañana viernes a la discoteca, por favor. No te vaya a pasar algo.
> - Bueno, por esa regla de tres, por miedo nadie saldría los viernes.


 -- If everybody followed that advice, they'd be too scared to go out on Fridays.
-- If everybody listened to you, nobody would go out on Fridays.

Hay otras maneras de expresarlo, pero nunca he escuchado nada de la _rule of three_.  Sorry.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,


> - No salgas mañana viernes a la discoteca, por favor. No te vaya a pasar algo.
> - Bueno, por esa regla de tres, por miedo nadie saldría los viernes.


A pesar del contexto, no le encuentro el sentido, la famosa "regla de tres" es matemática, ciencia exacta, y aquí lo usas como posibilidad.


----------



## JB

En inglés o español,¿que diablo es este supuestamente famoso ''rule of three''? 
What the bloody hell is the "rule of three"?


----------



## Laia

fsabroso said:
			
		

> A pesar del contexto, no le encuentro el sentido, la famosa "regla de tres" es matemática, ciencia exacta, y aquí lo usas como posibilidad.


 
Pues yo sí uso esta expresión.
"Por esa regla de tres" significa "siguiendo esa lógica".


----------



## belén

Sí, exacto, así lo usamos aquí..

Una regla de tres es decir que si X es Y entonces Z será ? ¿no? , es decir, un cálculo determinado.

Cuando transportamos esta regla matemática a la lengua hablada o escrita, hacemos mentalmente la misma comparación


Si salir los viernes es igual a te pasará algo malo
Todos los viernes = ?

Me estoy dando cuenta de lo difícil que es explicar esto  uf.. Bueno a ver si alguien puede explicarlo mejor...

Be


----------



## danielfranco

Pues yo por eso reprobé matemáticas, supongo... Pensé que la regla de tres era la ley de proporciones: X/Y:A/B, donde X=(AY)/B
Qué pena, ¿verdad?
Dan "math-naco" F


----------



## belén

Ejemplos de reglas de tres simples, viéndolo así seguro que te acuerdas de tu tierna infancia en esas clases de mates...


----------



## chejo

por esa regla de tres = siguiendo ese razonamiento

Una regla de tres fija una proporción, un razonamiento matemático (X es a Y como A es a B).  en el lenguaje se establece un paralelismo:

Ej. "madre: salir los viernes es peligroso, es mejor que no salgas. Hijo: por esa regla de tres, nadie iría tampoco en coche"

- salir los viernes es peligroso => no salgas los viernes

_por esa regla de tres...: _- conducir es peligroso => no cojas el coche.


----------



## danielfranco

belen said:
			
		

> Ejemplos de reglas de tres simples, viéndolo así seguro que te acuerdas de tu tierna infancia en esas clases de mates...


 
Yeah... what I said! I guess I ain't so rusty in my math after all! But still can't think of anything said in English that matches that concept...
I've gotta confess, though, I'd never ever before heard that phrase until I read this thread (and sorry for the mixed comparison  ).
Hopefully somebody has a better contribution than mine.
Dan F


----------



## Laia

Intentaré explicarlo:

Primero hay que saber lo que es una regla de tres.
En matemáticas, hay varios tipos, pensaré en una sencillita, por ejemplo: 
Si compro 6 barras de pan, y me cobran 3 euros. ¿Cuánto me cobrarían por 2 barras de pan?
La regla de tres, si no recuerdo mal, era:

6 (barras de pan) ----------> 3 euros
2 (barras de pan) ----------> x euros

x= (2x3)/6 = 1

Me cobrarán 1 euro por 2 barras de pan.

La regla de tres siempre es así: "*Si por* 6 barras de pan *me cobran* 3 euros, *por* 2 *me cobrarán* X"

Ahora, cuando estamos hablando, un ejemplo sería, como dijo dexterciyo:
- No salgas mañana viernes a la discoteca, por favor. No te vaya a pasar algo.
- Bueno, por esa regla de tres, por miedo nadie saldría los viernes.

La regla de tres siempre es así: "*Si no puedo* ir a la discoteca porque al salir de casa *me pasará algo malo*, entonces *no debo salir de casa* para ir a ningun otro sitio, porque también *me sucederá algo malo*"

--
EDIT: Uau! He ido muy lenta, y ya lo habéis explicado... jeje


----------



## danielfranco

Anyone out there with the English equivalent? It seems we all know what the blessed rule of three means already, no?
Just curious...
Dan F


----------



## fenixpollo

Yo pienso que simplemente es una cuestión de cultura y costumbre educativa.  En los Estados Unidos enseñan la equivalencia descrita por la regla de tres, pero no lo llaman _the rule of three_.  Una manera de referirse a este tipo de razonamiento es *if...then statements*.





			
				Laia said:
			
		

> The rule of three always goes like this: "*If* 6 loaves of bread cost 3 euros, *then* 2 would cost X euros."
> 
> "*If* I can't go to the club/disco because something bad might happen, * then* I shouldn't leave to go anywhere, because *then* something bad might happen."


Parece que el uso de esta frase afuera de las matemáticas es común en España, pero no tanto en el español latinoamericano.


----------



## Snoop Puss

"by that logic" possibly

Don't go out on Friday night. Something might happen to you.
By that logic, no-one would ever go out on a Friday.


----------



## dexterciyo

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> "by that logic" possibly
> 
> Don't go out on Friday night. Something might happen to you.
> By that logic, no-one would ever go out on a Friday.



That's exactly what I was looking for. 
Thank you all guys, too. And I'm glad this is new for some users, and so I let them know this expression. Just to add a little information, herewith I post what the DRAE says:

*regla*
*¿por qué ~ de tres?*
*1.* expr. U. para indagar o negar la razón o causa de algo.

Greetings!


----------



## JB

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> "by that logic" possibly
> 
> Don't go out on Friday night. Something might happen to you.
> *By that logic*, no-one would ever go out on a Friday.


 
Ahora entiendo cuál es "la regla de tres", y *by that logic *es la traducción perfecta al inglés.

Solo quisiera decir que recuerdo mis clases de matemáticas, de algebra, yi más, recuerdo como hacer raciones (ratios) y proporciones, como en los muchos ejemplos, pero ni aun en las clases de matemáticas en inglés en mi vida he oído hablar de una "rule of three."  Supuestamente las matemáticas son universales, pero tal vez la terminología no lo es.


----------



## aurilla

Lo más parecido que se me ocurre es "The rule of thumb", que significa "la regla a seguir".


----------



## inib

I'm native British, but more acquainted with the Spanish expression "por esa regla de tres" than the English one "by rule of thumb". Nevertheless, I investigated the latter when a pupil of mine enquired about it, and I would say they are pretty close equivalents.
I have just re-read the original context and am not so sure it fits. Ignore my contribution. Sorry


----------



## patin

I found this somewhere else, it may help understand:

Rule of three o cross multiplication ,'Inverse Proportion, es de aritmética y expresiones racionales

RULE. - Multiply the first and second terms together,
and divide the product by the third; the quotient will
bear such proportion to the second as the first does
to the third.'

By the way, we do use "por regla de tres" in Costa Rica and another way to say the same is "así como 2 y 2 son 4"

patin


----------



## inib

Yes, but the first enquiry was not in the mathematical context, but as an idiom. But I can see the logic of your last line, and withdraw that it is necessarily the equivalent of "by rule of thumb", which might be closer to "por líneas generales" or something like that. As I don't really know, I won't continue putting my foot in it


----------



## Miskisita

Hola a todos, tengo la duda de como se dice en inglés "regla de tres" es decir la expresión matemática, nunca había necesitado decirla en inglés, pero al hacer unos porcentajes necesité la frase y no supe como decirla.  "Rule of three" no es entonces la traducción correcta?


----------



## Miskisita

Sorry, something happend and I didn't have the last posts to read, now I see that the expressions are: Rule of three or cross multiplication.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## om031968

En España se usa la expresión "regla de tres" con dos sentidos:
- el matemático (rule of three, a particular form of cross multiplication)
- el coloquial (o "lógico", como decís), que sería algo así: con las mismas premisas y _operando de igual de modo_,  obtendremos las mismas conclusiones). En inglés de EE.UU. he oído una  expresión que me barrunto equivalente: "by the same launch" (parece  venir de jerga deportiva). ¿Alguien podría confirmarlo?


----------



## om031968

Un ejemplo en el diálogo de una serie de TV, _How I Met Your Mother_ (por cierto: sacado fuera de contexto, no suena muy positivo...):

- Barney: Lily, I know you don't like a dirty sink, but does it make it my job to keep it clean? I mean, if one day I look up at the living room ceiling and think "Hey, I'd like a replica of the Sistine Chapel up there", would it be your job to paint it?

- Lily: Well, no, of course not

- Barney: Exactly. So, baby, *by the same* launch *logic*, and if you don't like to look at a sink full of dishes, shouldn't it be your job to clean them?


----------



## 1lpeach

The rule of three as a colloquialism is not the same as logic, the three rules of thermodynamics, or newtons laws. 

It simply means that things come in three´s. This is especially held to be true for bad things. 

Ex: Today my cat died and I cut my leg. I am staying home tonight in bed because I know the third thing is going to happen soon. 

That is the rule of three. We use it quite a bit in the southern part of America.


----------



## elirlandes

"Rule of three" no se dice en inglés.

"Rule of thumb" es un principio que es cierto en el caso general, pero que admite excepciones. No es lo mismo que "la regla de tres".

"la regla de tres" es "logic" simplemente.


----------



## fenixpollo

om031968 said:


> - Barney: Exactly. So, baby, by the same launch, and if you don't like to look at a sink full of dishes, shouldn't it be your job to clean them?


No tiene mucho sentido. Creo que se trata de un error y que Barney dijo ...by the same logic.


----------



## om031968

fenixpollo said:


> No tiene mucho sentido. Creo que se trata de un error y que Barney dijo ...by the same logic.


 
You're right, fenixpollo! Acabo de escucharlo de nuevo y dice "by the same logic" (_How I Met Your Mother_, "Bagpipes", Season 5, Episode 6). Mis disculpas si he confundido a alguien :-( Corrijo el mensaje previo.

Respecto a la expresión "regla de tres", en España sí se emplea,  tanto matemática como coloquialmente. En inglés, sin embargo, se habla  de "cross multiplication" y en  el contexto de lo matemático; coloquialmente se emplea, por ejemplo, "by the same  logic" o "for the same reason", donde en España y otros países americanos se puede oír a veces, metafóricamente, "por esa regla de tres" o "por la misma regla de tres".

Gracias 1lpeach, elirlandes y fenixpollo por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## thom bunn

Hello everyone, I've read this post with interest, and while "by the same logic" seems a good solution, in UK English at least, I think people are more likely to say "by the same token". It has the same meaning (if X = Y then Z), but I think is more commonly used, less formal.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Eugeniag37

Asombrosamente....!
Source: The Collins English Dictionary © 2000 HarperCollins Publishers:

rule of three
noun  a mathematical rule asserting that the value of one unknown  quantity in a proportion is found by multiplying the denominator of each  ratio by the numerator of the other 


Source: The Collins Concise Spanish Dictionary © 2002 HarperCollins Publishers:

regla de tres 
rule of three


----------



## Xjose

¿Podría ser "by the same token"?


----------



## albionlover

By the same token: por esa regla de tres, siguiendo esa lógica

As a rule of thumb: por regla general


----------



## luis_sherry_12

A VER, como se dice ahora cuando parec que se forma una confusión o un lío partiendo de una base o creencia falsaor esa lógica o por ese razonamiento o si acaso por esa regla.

Para empezar, en Español se utiliza mal lo de la REgla de Tres. Period. Esta regla es una regla de proporción y no de puro razonamiento lógico. Simplemente, habría que decir 

La regla de tres es algo matemáticamente algebráico es decir utiliza la lógica para resolver una ecuación, en este caso de proporcionalidad. Si 3 panes cuestan 6 euros. Cuánto cuesta un pan? 3 es a 6 lo que uno es a X. Luego, X = 6 /3. X es igual a 2.
Como vereis, esto no tiene nada que ver con si conducir es peligroso luego si cojo el entonces voy a tener un accidente.

Yo ni nadie creo que vea ahí ninguna regla de tres. Es simplemente un razonamiento que estamos sacando partiendo de una hipótesis. Si acaso prodríamos deducir, de acuerdo con esa lógica, razonamiento o incluso regla pero no de tres, por favor! Si conducir es peligroso entoces nadie conduciría ya que no siempre que cojes el coche se va a producir un acciedente, es sólo que puede ocurrir, pero no siempre. LO QUE QUIERO ES QUE QUEDE CLARO QUE ESTÁ MAL UTILIZADO LO DE LA REGLA DE TRES Y EL QUE LA UTILIZA SEGURO QUE NO SABE CUANDO VA ACOMPRAR UNA OFERTA AL FIANL SI ESTÁ COMPRANDO TRES PANES AUN CUANDO SOLO NECESITA SOLO UNO Y ENCIMA PUEDE QUE LO ESTÁ PAGANDO MAS CARO.

eN CUALQUIER CASO YO DIRÍA: bY THAT LOGIC, BY THAT REASONING OR BY THE SAME TOKEN pero nada de Rule of three ya que de partida es incorrecto y su uso no tiene nada que ver en este contexto.

Un saludo a todos.


dexterciyo said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for.
> Thank you all guys, too. And I'm glad this is new for some users, and so I let them know this expression. Just to add a little information, herewith I post what the DRAE says:
> 
> *regla*
> *¿por qué ~ de tres?*
> *1.* expr. U. para indagar o negar la razón o causa de algo.
> 
> Greetings!


----------



## EddieZumac

When I went to school in the USA, there was no such thing as "the rule of three". It was called "cross multiplication".
a=b as c is to d.
That is: a/b=c/d
Then: ad=bc (this is the result of the cross multiplication)
And therefore: a=bc/d

This assumes that the variables are not zero.

It can be used for many things.


----------



## Sencillamente sencillo 86

dexterciyo said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Ya sé que en inglés, la operación matemática de la regla de tres se dice 'rule of three'. Pero, mi pregunta es, ¿se usa ese equivalente para la expresión "por esa regla de tres..."?
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> - No salgas mañana viernes a la discoteca, por favor. No te vaya a pasar algo.
> - Bueno, por esa regla de tres, por miedo nadie saldría los viernes.
> 
> Saludos.


By the same token


----------

